# Solved: Frequency Out Of Range



## AdrianClarke

Hey everyone

Well when i play any game (counter-strike, call of duty 2)

And after a while, my game freezes then goes black and then says

"Frequency Out Of Range
Try Other Resolutions"

Well i have to restart my computer using the computer button and then i change my resolution and then it still happens. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## kiwiguy

The message is from the monitor itself, not from the computer.

It is advising you that the monitor refresh rate or scan rate exceeds that which the monitor can handle.

An interesting issue, since it happens while in the game, but it strongly suggests that either the CPU or the Video card is overheating and causing a reset which is defaulting to the non accepted video output.

As games are both CPU and Video intensive it could be either that is causing the problem.


----------



## AdrianClarke

Ohh from the montior itself...so i can change the montior and see if that works?

And also, it started happening when i upgraded to ATI Catalyst 5.13...and then i had problems with that so tried Omega 5.12 drivers


----------



## kiwiguy

Changing the monitor is unlikely to be helpful.

I will explain it again.

The message states that the monitor is getting the wrong signal from the computer (refresh rate too high or scan rate too high).

As this happens (according to your post) part way through a game, it indicates something is going wrong in the COMPUTER. 

Probably your video card is failing, perhaps overheating.


----------



## loony_taz00

Ya, If it was hte monitor itself then it would happen as SOON a the game started not part way in... Because it is part way nito the game it is osmthing screwing up in your computer


----------



## Swiper

Frequency out of range can also sometimes occur if

You have a VIA chipset and the AGP drivers have not been installed / updated correctly
My brother had this problem trying to run Need for Speed Most Wanted and Tiger Woods 06 

I got him to manually go into device manager / find the appropriate AGP device ( in system devices listing ) and update it with newest ones he had downloaded / extracted to his harddrive.

good luck
Swiper


----------



## AdrianClarke

Swiper said:


> Frequency out of range can also sometimes occur if
> 
> You have a VIA chipset and the AGP drivers have not been installed / updated correctly
> My brother had this problem trying to run Need for Speed Most Wanted and Tiger Woods 06
> 
> I got him to manually go into device manager / find the appropriate AGP device ( in system devices listing ) and update it with newest ones he had downloaded / extracted to his harddrive.
> 
> good luck
> Swiper


Do you mean this? (Its Highlighted)









If You Do...then i clicked "Update driver" and it said it could not update the driver

And also Loony_Taz...I have the EXACT video card that you do except mine is Sapphire, not powercolor


----------



## Swiper

you need to download the newest driver 
put it on a location on your harddrive, and when updating " force " it in
and reboot

I have provided the updated AGP drivers here: (AGP V4.43h)


----------



## AdrianClarke

Thanks alot, i updated and im going to try tomorrow, if it works, i shall bow down to you! =)


----------



## Swiper

any updates ??


----------



## AdrianClarke

Well i did install that, it updated through driver update thingy, it seems to have worked, i mean, i can play the game longer now, but i still crash and turn blank, i dont get the frequency out of range message, but my screen does just go black, as in, when i shut down my computer, but i DONT turn off my monitor, it says "will turn off for power saving mode" and i move the mouse and hit a key on the keyboard (just like how you get out of screen save), but no luck, its really weird, i mean, the computer is still running and everything. And i did get a VPU recover ONCE but thats about it, it seems like the video card is not recongizing the montior. 

From this point I know its the video card


----------



## AdrianClarke

Also, after it does shut down and VPU recovery comes up, my computer is REALLLLLY slow. Like its dial-up but offline internet as well (bring up programs or control panel and start menu). You can actually see it load, as in, it loads from top to bottom, if it makes sense.


----------



## Swiper

IRQ for VGA enable in BIOS
Aperature size is same or double your video cards memory in BIOS
not overclocking at all ?
heat isn't an issue I presume ?

sounds bizarro and something that would drive me bonkers at the same time


----------



## AdrianClarke

Swiper said:


> IRQ for VGA enable in BIOS
> Aperature size is same or double your video cards memory in BIOS
> not overclocking at all ?
> heat isn't an issue I presume ?
> 
> sounds bizarro and something that would drive me bonkers at the same time


1. I presume I would have to going into my BIOS for that
2. My What? lol
3. Nope, I tried with TRIXX, but uninstalled TRIXX and set it back to its factory core. (If you think this is the problem, im pretty sure its not lol, i had the problem before I overclocked)
4. Heat shouldnt be an issue, its got its on fan on it, and my AGP and PCI are at the far ends of each other, but I wouldnt cancel out heat just yet.


----------



## Swiper

In your BIOS/CMOS settings you should be able to locate the 
AGP aperature size
IRQ for AGP enable/disable
your board may also indicate more AGP settings such as 2x/4x/8x/auto blah blah
Fast Write enable / disable
Side Addressing enable / disable etc.......... etc..
mess around in there

but..........
b
careful


Swiper


----------



## AdrianClarke

Well i go into my BIOS (when i start up it tells me to hit F5 for "setup") and I looked EVERYWHERE in there, and the only AGP thing there is "PCI or AGP/Onboard" and AGP/Onboard enable or disable. I chose enable because I am using an AGP graphic card. 

I know that my AGP speed is set to 8x (my Catalyst control center tells me that) 
When I had tried the Omega drivers, it recommended to keep the fast write disabled.

I realllly hate messing with my BIOS, because my parents use this computer for banking and stuff, and they would have my ***. lol

This problem is reallly annoying lol


----------



## AdrianClarke

Well I got the Frequency Out Of Range Message Again!

I remember Kiwi Guy saying that it could be my refresh rate or scan rate exceeds.

How can I change my scan rate? My refresh rate is at 60, which it should be

Also, I found this in another forum



> Turn the monitor off and then back on and see if it re-syncs. Or, turn
> the computer on, let it boot for 1 minute, and then turn the monitor on.
> 
> IT may not be resycning properly.


I should try that.

Do you think syncing could be a problem?

ALSO! lol

Fast Write is currently OFF in AGP

But whats weird is PCI settings (write and read) is on, and im not using it for graphics.


----------



## AdrianClarke

Sorry for my massive triple posting butttt..

I found this

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;315614

Tried the resolution method, and it seemed to have worked! I ran the game for a good 30 min. + and even decided to go crazy and move around quickly that would crash any bad computer, and it still ran!

But the HUGEEEE downfall of this is I have to run it at 800 x 600...which is disgusting lol

I am currently trying other resolutions with different colour bits...such as running 1280 x 1024 on 16 bit...and see if it works.

[edit] Tested 1280 x 1024 on 16 bit. Ran quite well but still crashed after 30+ min...improvement from like 5-10+ min.


----------



## AdrianClarke

Very lastt post!

I think I have solved the problem. I downloaded a program called Speed Fan, which lets me gain control of my fan. And well I run my fan at 100% (4000 RPM) and I was playing counter-strike for about 1-2 hours and NOTHING bad happened. I'm guessing I didnt have enough fan power or circulation in my computer.

Also my settings were still at 1280 x 1024 on 16 bit colour...I dont see a difference in 32 and 16 bit colour, but it seems to have worked.

I thank you all for helping me!

If the problem occurs, I'll come back!


----------



## alias_hun

hi

could you please tell me what *exactly* you configured in the program SpeedFan? I downloaded it but couldn't find a single way to solve my problem. (anyway i have the same problem mentioned above, with the 'frequency out of range' problem)
thx


----------



## silvershield

If the problem is due to refresh rates, go Start, Run, type in dxdiag, and under the More Help tab, click Override, and select the monitors default/known supported refresh rates.


----------



## AdrianClarke

alias_hun said:


> hi
> 
> could you please tell me what *exactly* you configured in the program SpeedFan? I downloaded it but couldn't find a single way to solve my problem. (anyway i have the same problem mentioned above, with the 'frequency out of range' problem)
> thx


Well the very first page of speedfan is I changed the Fan 1 And Fan 2 to 100%. Mine was set to 40%

@ Slivershield...i did that, the only suppose refresh rate for me is 60 Hz.

My monitor is:
Synchronization Range - Vertical 50 - 160 Hz

Synchronization Range - Horizontal 30 - 70 kHz


----------



## AdrianClarke

Okayy reallly making me angry lol.

It's crashing alot now (well whenever I change my settings) but still crashes when I don't

I want to get the blue screen of death and see what exactly is causing this crash and write it all down and submit it here. I want to re-enable the error giving thing, how can I?

[edit] Well my auto-restart was already disabled and I get no blue screen of death, how long should I wait for it?


----------



## AdrianClarke

Well when my game crashes now, it just crashes to the desktop, and sometimes i get the VPU recovery, i mean, yeah its kinda better, but now i wanna know what EXACTLY is causing this.

Also, i reinstalled ATI w/ 6.1 drivers and used the driver cleaner and everything, i even took out my video card and placed it back in to make sure it was sitting properly! but no luck.

Is there any kind of way that I can get the blue screen of death?


----------



## Swiper

just crashes to desktop type of crashes or ??

You sure that AGP driver was successfully installed ( that i posted earlier )
what does it exactly say now in that area of system properties ??

Make sure you have updated your Video card drivers (which it appears you have)
Make sure you have the proper monitor driver installed (not plug & play type)

You dont' have this computer overclocked / video card overclocked etc... I presume ??


----------



## gotrootdude

> my computer is REALLLLLY slow. Like its dial-up but offline internet as well





> it just crashes to the desktop,


Both of these symptoms point to a overheating problem, but, not your video card. I'd say it's your cpu overheating and not your video card. The reasons I believe it's your cpu are because:

1: The slow-down your experiencing which could to be the bios taking over and throttling the cpu.
2. The video sync error could be that the video driver is crashing as a result of an error the cpu had from overheating.
3. The crash to desktop could be an error the game had from the cpu overheating. That's why the multiple symptoms.

If it was just the vid card overheating, then you'd likely experience wierd artifacts in the video right before the crash.

Open the case, blow the dust out of the heatsink, check the fan's operation, and make sure the machine isn't to close to a obstacle for hot air to vent.

It could also be a memory stick failing, a unstable overclock, a faulty power supply, or a failing drive (least likely since you only experience the symptoms playing games). My bet's on the cpu overheating because speedfan helped, and the newer driver probably had more fault tolerance.

If cleaning the heatsink doesn't help, find a utility to read the cpu's temperature. If it's high, then you may need to put some new thermal paste under your heatsink and/or get a new sink.

If it's not high, test your memory. If that test fine, try a different power supply.


----------



## AdrianClarke

@ Swiper. No Overclocking, was thinking about it, decided not too. As for the upgrade thingy, it now says "VIA CPU to AGP2.0/AGP3.0 Controller". Updated Video card to 6.1. I dont think its plug and play.

@gotrootdude...Well the speedfan program runs my fan at 4000RPM when i crank it up to 100% and it says my CPU temp is around 35-40 range. I have no memory stick (RAM) seems to be good (source: CPU-Z). A power supply COULD be an option. But wouldnt my WHOLE computer shut down? I mean, when i go into the blank screen where i can't do nothing, my computer is still potential on and when i crash to desktop, its still runs.

While on MSN and internet and running norton, my CPU temp reads 29 degrees and thats @ 40% of the fan's power

Also, when i removed my Video card, i blew out ALOT of dust that accumated in the fan.


----------



## courtlandhui

Guys... FREQUENCY OUT OF RANGE = REFRESH RATE TOO HIGH, just put ur refresh rate to 60hz or something and u'll be fine.

happened to me once, changed refresh rate, and fixed.


----------



## gotrootdude

> I have no memory stick (RAM) seems to be good (source: CPU-Z).


CPU-Z doesn't test the ram. Use Memtest86 to test it. http://www.memtest86.com/



> A power supply COULD be an option. But wouldnt my WHOLE computer shut down?


A bad power supply can cause random errors due to unstable power being delivered to the cpu and ram.



> While on MSN and internet and running norton, my CPU temp reads 29 degrees and thats @ 40% of the fan's power


While a virus scanner can be a bit harsh on a cpu, it's normally more disk extensive than cpu extensive. So your cpu may not be fully maxed out and not gererating the same amount of heat it does while your playing games.

Try this, http://www.7byte.com/index.php?page=hotcpu
and keep a eye on your temps.



> i blew out ALOT of dust that accumated in the fan.


Fans are only a part of proper cooling, most off-the-shelf manufacturers use stock heatsinks that don't perform as well as after-market heatsinks, use thermal tape or cheap thermal paste which doesn't work as well as quality paste, and don't do a whole lot to maximize air-flow.

If your running a off-the-shelf system, your PC could have been put together by a person who really didn't care if the thermal paste or thermal tape was applied correctly.

A cpu with properly applied qaulity thermal paste, and a high quality heatsink, will often make much more difference than how many fans a system has in it, or how fast the fans go.


----------



## AdrianClarke

@Courtland...i've changed my refresh rate ALOT, nothing happened.

@gotroot...i'll try those thanks


----------



## courtlandhui

that's odd... cause its ur monitor's problem, not ur video card...


----------



## AdrianClarke

I've changed monitors, still the same problem.

I dont think they are syncing properly.


----------



## AdrianClarke

To memtest, i put it on a disk, but i just burnt the image file and not the one called BOOT, is that okay?

edit // Nevermind lol


----------



## AdrianClarke

This might be an embarassing question butt...what cd program should i use to create a boot-able disk, lol, nero does not have their free trial thing up and im lost lol


----------



## gotrootdude

If your trying to burn the ISO file:
http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm


----------



## AdrianClarke

Well i was searching this problem over the internet andd I found one of my old posts in another site lol

This is what the BSOD message says:

ati2dvag is in an infinite loop and causes windows to shut down, starting memory dump now

and i also added that..."computer goes into a standby like mode and blue screen comes up with message"


----------



## AdrianClarke

Well I decided to uninstall ATI again and try the Omega 6.1 Drivers.

It seems like THAT worked! 

I had used Driver Cleaner AND Cab Cleaner as well and installed Omega and it seems that I get now 25-35 FPS and I don't crash.


----------



## AdrianClarke

Okay well i DID get the BSOD but it was blank! No message! And also the screen just turns blank.

I am going to try to set my AGP to 4x see if that works.

But we know that we get the "ati2dvag is in an infinite loop and causes windows to shut down, starting memory dump now" and that ati2dvag is causing problems!

[edit] i was reading the internet and it was saying that "ati2dvag" crashes are caused by SP2! And I remember I installed SP2 around that time I think!


----------



## AdrianClarke

I cannot believe I found this...

http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic15393.html

When Swiper told me to update that, he WAS on the right track. What I had to do was change it to the PCI one, and it TOTALLY worked for me! I seriously played CS: S for 3 hours straight and with awesome FPS.

If you are having the Infinite Loop problem with ATI2DVAG.dll, this will help you!


----------



## Swiper

Vewwy Vewwy interesting..........


----------



## AdrianClarke

Swiper said:


> Vewwy Vewwy interesting..........


Lol very, it was also mind bloggling!

Thanks so much for your help everyone! I really enjoy it!


----------



## justin80199

Hi ive been having a problem with my pc *but i read its something about the moniter* when i play games as soon as i start my pc shuts down and a window pops up sayin "Frequency out of range try different resolution" I tried 800 x 600, 16 color bit, putting the refresh rate to 60, updating all the video card drivers, and i also bought a new monitor but nothing has worked can someone please help me. I have a radeon 9800 pro card if thats needed to be said


----------



## vstsg

I was experiencing the same problem after having installed my new graphics card (GeForce 7600 GT) upon trying to start NFS-MW. I read the former solutions and became hence aware that it might be a monitor issue. I checked for my installed monitor (Philips 109E5) driver: a default win driver was installed. So i downloaded the proper driver "109E5.INF" and the problem was solved. I hope you may solve your problem likewise.

BR


----------



## humanible

i hope somebody still reads this forum, i had this problem once and switching my monitor seemed to help, but just recently i updated my video card driver and all of the sudden i am getting the "frequency out of range" screen when i play games, i dont understand, i tryed rolling back my video card driver but that didn't seem to help, please let me know your solutions


i also remembered somebody saying something about "plug and play" monitor setting! mine says that how do i change this? can i change this? is this bad? thanks in advance

oh ya right what is this sp2?


----------



## courtlandhui

Wow, its weird that you get out of range. Most likely its the refresh rate. 
Sp2 is Service Pack 2, basically the 2nd "fix" of xp.
Try updating your new video card driver. And IF there's a driver for your screen, install it. Because it might optimize it.
No, plug and play isn't bad.

Btw, this is an old topic! (I was sent an email, and i was confused, lol)


----------



## humanible

umm i dont think its my refresh rate because its already at 60


----------



## courtlandhui

so you've replaced your video card and monitor and still gets this issue?


----------



## humanible

ya umm, i was thinking of installing omega drivers since they worked for adrian but one of the steps says: "ALWAYS disable DDC in the ATI "Displays/Monitor" CP after installing drivers to be able to use ALL the refresh rates and resolutions your monitor supports, also this is the best way to avoid the 60Hz RR bug." i dont know where to go to disable this DDC


----------



## courtlandhui

don't worry about "disabiliing" ddc (i never got that error...), and if you havn't changed settings in anything, i bet teh omega drivers would install fine.


----------



## humanible

wow i think i fixed it without having to install the omega drivers so far at least. but if i have any troubles later then ill install omega drivers and if that doesn't work, you'll be hearing from me


----------



## courtlandhui

lol, ok, tell us how u fixed it, so that people in the future can see how to fix it.


----------



## humanible

ya it didn't work lol so now im on to omega drivers : P but what i had done was just:
1. rightclick on your desktop
2. click properties
3. click on the settings tab
4. where it says display click on the drop down menu and click the option that says [default monitor]

it worked for a little while but then i crashed again

i really hope omega drivers work oh right it also says "If you have the normal ATI drivers installed, uninstall the ATI Control Panel or CCC BEFORE upgrading to these drivers"

do i just do this in add/remove programs or is there a special way?


----------



## humanible

i did update to omega, everything seems to be working fine and no crashes so far : ) lets hope it stays that way. if i crash again you will probably be hearing from me but ya omega drivers definetly fixed this problem so far


----------



## courtlandhui

awesome. lets hope it doesn't crash.


----------



## humanible

ya now it just goes black without the frequence out of range message


----------



## courtlandhui

lol. may i ask what's your new video card?


----------



## humanible

Radeon 9550, 512 mb


----------



## courtlandhui

Hm. If you want to try something different, maybe you can softmod it (http://www.google.com/search?q=9550...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a)
Maybe it'll turn to your favor.


----------



## wrxsteve

im having the same problem and its not computer hardware related... im running quad core with the latest ASUS motherboard on 2 gigs of ram on the nivida 8800gtx..... i have a 32 inch LCD and im getting that same out of range message on any resolution or refresh rate.... the problem is the lcd screen... they ****n suck... my 19 inch can handel it but anything bigger and you start getting problems on some games... i can run battlefield 2 on my 32 inch but if i try counter strike it just goes gay on me.... the problem is the lcd and the game together and some software related issues maybe driver support.... right now im doing the omega driver and ill update on you guys about it with my specs

EDIT: ok omega doesnt support vista..thats great...


----------



## humanible

lol i fixed this problem by buying a new monitor rofl it seriously is just a monitor problem for me because both times its happened its been with really old monitors and i just need to buy a new one and its fixed


----------



## hyeedo

heyy im getting this problem i just upgraded my video card to a gforce 6800 and whenever i run a decent game after a few minuts the screen just goes blank, but no message on the computer. helpp pleasee im dieing over here


----------



## courtlandhui

Try getting the newest updated drivers for your 6800 (though sometimes they don't work). If not, get omega drivers. If it still doesn't work... try using your older drivers, such as the ones supplied by the cd.


----------



## humanible

yo im back...it happened again lol i think my video card is overheating though maybe?


----------



## courtlandhui

hm... try cleaning it out. You know, it probably has a bunch of dust in it. But most video cards can take over 80C. Just open ur case and directly blow some air into the card w/ a fan, if you think it really is overheating


----------



## humanible

courtlandhui what would i do without you?


----------



## Tylon

Hi, I've been playing half-life 2 for a while and I haven't got any problem until now. I was just messing around with the graphic configuration and changed the resolution to
*800 x 600*. then suddenly the game freezes and the screen goes black and i get this:

*Frequency Out Of Range:
35KHz / 60Hz

Please change the display mode to
1280 x 1024 with 60Hz*​
Everytime i try to start the game i get this message.
I have tried to change the display mode to *1280 x 1024* and *800 x 600*. I have 60Hz. Not working.


----------



## Tylon

*Please* can someone help me?


----------



## Tylon

Okay, nevermind i've fixed it now.


----------



## VgFreak

i get that too only its when i load Warcraft III i just updated my drivers and it worked fine yesterday. After i shut it down for the night and got home from college it was doing it again. im not sure what it is. WHen i Alt+tab it to the desktop its fine but trying to open the game cuases it. i can still here the sounds and stuff

ive got a GeForce 6600 Gt series , Its worked FINE for awhile. until recently actually


----------



## joe_bill

guys mind to help me out....

from the link given by AdrianClark of infinite loop thingy...

http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic15393.html

Right click-mouse over My Computer 
Properties 
Hardware(Tab) 
Device Manager(button) 
Click [+] next to System devices 
right-mouse on CPU to AGP Controller (or whatever your controller is called, mine was SiS AGP)
Update Driver(button)

Select Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Next(button) 
Select Don't search. I will choose the driver to install.
Next(button)
Select PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Next(button)
Finish(button)
Reboot.

how do I do that on mine? I have this frequency problem too... here's my system devices....


----------

